# where can i find some hop plants ?



## ralphstralph (22/11/15)

hey every on im living in wa and was wondering if any one knows where i can get hold of some delicious hop plants or is it easier to grow from seed or rhizomes ?


----------



## blotto (22/11/15)

Where are you Ralph? If your NOR i can provide you with one of these if you like? Free of charge mate.


----------



## ralphstralph (23/11/15)

hey wort im in busselton wa ... where bouts are you


----------



## blotto (23/11/15)

Oh, nowhere near you unfortunately mate I'm in Perth. You might have better luck next year as no one cuts their rhizomes during the growing season, about all you'll find at the moment are hops grown from cuttings.


----------



## ralphstralph (23/11/15)

thanks ok mate hey thanks for the offer any how mate very nice of you .....happy brewing :kooi:


----------



## Griffin77 (25/11/15)

Hi Ralphstralph
On gumtree there is someone in Nannup selling them.


----------



## herkit (25/11/15)

Hey Wort what hops have you I am keen to grow some but whenever I get around to it all the rhizomes are done & dusted.I am glad to pay.


----------



## blotto (25/11/15)

herkit said:


> Hey Wort what hops have you I am keen to grow some but whenever I get around to it all the rhizomes are done & dusted.I am glad to pay.


Hi herkit,

I have a little known variety called Red Earth, Hops West down in Albany sell them. If your keen just shoot me a PM mate and we can try tee something up for when I'm in town next. But please double check you know where Wanneroo is before you say you'll be ok to come pick them up, a few people got a surprise when they realized how long it would take to get out here.


----------

